# This is what your babies use to look like...



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Aren't they adorable! I first met Bailee when he was 2 weeks old and he was covered in spikes with a little pinny crest. Too ADORABLE!!!  This is the youngest photos i have of him at three weeks:

















Amazing how much the change in just one week.


----------



## Mystry Mew (Jul 28, 2007)

Aww... Edy used to be all tiny like that, and now she's a grown woman and my brother calls her "big bird" because she's bigger than the budgies... ^-^


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Aww i have pic of what mine are like. 
From This








To this

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









To this

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









To this


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

cute little babies  its amazing when there born they are so small and in a few weeks they are huge


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Great pics! How lucky to have photos from such a young age.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

birdieness said:


>


THAT PIC IS PRICELESS!!!


Bea- I LOVE that second pic of Bailee!!!


I wish I had baby Baby pics..lol


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks. That baby sadly died. Poor thing. She was named kisses so. So thats why i have Rest in peace kissis on my siggy.


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Very cute pics everyone! 

Bea, the first one of Bailee *melt* hehe

Here is a baby one of Maya...









6 week old, Miss Piggie LOL

Heres baby Dizzy (Disney)...









3 weeks old









4 weeks old

Kirby


----------



## Mystry Mew (Jul 28, 2007)

Look how small Disney's tail is! ^o^ I love when they're at the stage of just growing in their tails and crests!


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

!!!!!! I didn't even notice! LOL

Her tail was tiny, awwww such a baby, i also love them at that stage. Her tail now is nice and looooong  Luckily none have been broken, she is a lucky baby. Thats rare for a 14 week old tiel hehe

Kirby


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

birdieness said:


> Thanks. That baby sadly died. Poor thing. She was named kisses so. So thats why i have Rest in peace kissis on my siggy.


I'm sorry...


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

aww sorry to hear that!


----------

